# Incredible F-35 JSF Helmet



## JBS (May 8, 2008)

At the end of last year, a press release described the helmet that is in development, which will be used by pilots of the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter (*JSF*).  The F-35 is a stealthy multi-role fighter which will have an enormous thrust-to-weight ratio, extreme maneuverability, and highly advanced electronics.  It will eventually take the place of many UK and USA Air Force and Marine aircraft.  A great deal of air superiority relies heavily on streaming useful data to the pilot.  This helmet takes a giant leap forward in doing just that.

*The Freaky F-35 Lid*Gazette and Herald (Wiltshire, UK) Fighter Pilots get a clear vision
By Gazette Reporter
  Futuristic new helmets will enable fighter jet pilots to see through their own aircraft, the Ministry of Defence said today.
  The head gear being developed for the hi-tech F-35 Joint Strike Fighter is being tested by MoD scientists at Boscombe Down in Wiltshire.
  An MoD spokesman said: "Unlike other jet aircraft the *JSF* which is planned to replace the Harrier, does not have a traditional head-up display
  Instead the computerized symbology will be displayed directly on to the pilot's visors, providing the pilot with cues for flying, navigating and fighting the aircraft.
 "It even will superimpose infra-red imagery on to the visor *to allow the pilot to look through the cockpit floor at night and see the world below *- like something out of Terminator.
  "This is absolutely the cutting edge of technology. No other helmet will be able to do this."
  The head gear, currently at prototype stage, is being developed by Vision Systems International and Helmet Integrated Systems Limited.







​


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2008)

How can a country that can't even keep its trains running develop technology like this? :uhh:


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2008)

That helmet is beyond ugly. Wonder how much it weighs? I'd hate to eject with that thing on my head.


----------



## AlphaOneSix (May 8, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> "It even will superimpose infra-red imagery on to the visor to allow the pilot to look through the cockpit floor at night and see the world below



Oh cool, just like the Apache has done since the mid-70s.  ;)

Note:  The Apache helmet also looks retarded.


----------



## Lightspeed (May 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> How can a country that can't even keep its trains running develop technology like this? :uhh:



How come they can keep inventing Stealth planes and helmets like this...but not an alternative fuel to petrol?


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2008)

Lightspeed said:


> How come they can keep inventing Stealth planes and helmets like this...but not an alternative fuel to petrol?



They have it they just aren't developing it.

If they can run the bloody space shuttle with water as fuel, they can get my friggen car off gas!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 14, 2008)

I think there is price difference between the shuttle and your car though. There is a reason why there are limited shuttles


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2008)

Excuses, excuses lol


----------

